#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  >  Обращение к буддийским иерархам

## Гьялцен

> Несколько замечаний:
> 
> Титул "Его Святейшество" относится к патриархам. Т.е. тем, кто возглавляет всю Сангху в стране. Т.е. даже не к главам никай.
> 
> Называть так иных лиц не совсем корректно. 
> 
> 
> ?


Глава линии преемственности- по определению Святейшество.

----------


## Топпер

> Глава линии преемственности- по определению Святейшество.


С натягом можно называть глав школ. Хотя и это не совсем верно. Но не глав отдельных линий. Ибо, если их называть "Ваше Святейшество" то непонятно, как называть более высоких иерархов.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> непонятно, как называть более высоких иерархов.


Могу предложить: Его Блаженство... или Его Божественное Всесвятейшество...))

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%95%...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

----------

Raudex (28.07.2009), Кито (13.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

"Ваше Блаженство" - обращение к митрополиту, а не к патриарху. По статусу ниже.
Обращение «Ваше Божественное Всесвятейшество» - обращение к вселенскому патриарху. Т.е. к первому. На этот титул даже Далай-лама не потянет.

----------

Кито (13.08.2009), Юрий Никифоров (21.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Его Блаженство Папа и Патриарх Великого Града Александрии, Ливии, Пентаполя, Эфиопии, всего Египта и всей Африки, Отец Отцов, Пастырь Пастырей, Тринадцатый Апостол и Судия Вселенной


После такого уже ничего не страшно, называйте как хотите.  :Smilie: 
А с какой стати надо в точности копировать христианскую иерархию и её ступени?

----------


## Топпер

> А с какой стати надо в точности копировать христианскую иерархию и её ступени?


В точности, может быть, и не надо. Но в целом, если уж используются христианские (или светские) титулы и обращения, они не могут браться с потолка.
Например так :Smilie:  :

Нет, конечно приятно. Но всё же обращения должны соответствовать статусу. Они для того и введены.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.07.2009), Naldjorpa (21.07.2009), Raudex (28.07.2009), Torkwemada (02.08.2009), До (21.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.07.2009)

----------

